# Bulova Accutron Snorkel



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

A buddy came by my house today wearing this watch:










It is (obviously) an Accutron dive watch. I didn't take a photo of the back, but I think it said about the 660 ft. rating, just like the dial. It is quite a striking watch. Does anyone have any knowledge about this one?


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

You mean this one 

Mine says Deep Sea on the front this was for the American market and Snorkel was for everywhere else they are the same watch though. I prefer the words Deep Sea  It's a tuning fork movement also known as a hummer as you can hear them humming away if you put it to your ear. It is a superb watch I love mine it was made in 1970, theye are really rare and to get one you will probably have to spend about Â£450ish


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

They made several diver models....each type came as either a Snorkel or Deepsea..

My favorite..










One like your friends and Andy's..

Not sure about rare..but certainly about the right price for a good one...










And this model....which came with various dial and bezel colours.....the red and black seemingly the most common.










K


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

Keith you are just showing off now  when i said rare you don't really ever see them up for sale


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Paid much less for these two. Each was less than 200 USD as you see them and running.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Lovely watches. Bill: is the "coffin link" band an original Accutron band?


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Jeez Keith. Very nice :cheers:


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

You've got to love these Deep Sea


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Rare? Seems everyone on this forum has one


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Not I


----------



## stewy (Aug 13, 2008)

not me but very nice watch


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm looking and watching. Going to snag one of these soon :cheers:


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry to drag up an old thread, but here goes:

I did find one of these then. Essentially NOS with box and papers. A real find I think.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nicely done !!

Now that is what I'm looking for...


----------



## jss (Jun 29, 2009)

Been looking at that one myself. Even on the close up pics it looks really good.


----------

